# Frozen chubs & prices



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Although I'll do mostly DIY raw, I'd like to keep quite a few frozen chubs on hand each month in the freezer anyway. Assuming that the flavor of prepade raw is, say, "chicken"-- what are the approximate _usual prices _for 2 lb chubs of:
Primal,
Nature's Variety,
Bravo,
and
K9 Kraving?

(Feel free to add any other type of premade raw frozen chubs) I know that prices vary by brand and store, juat am *trying to get an idea of cost per pound of frozen premade raw chubs. Thanks!*


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

I get a 30 lb case of K9 Kravings and it's a little under $60


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Amanda, thank you for the price quote! This helps me tabulate about how much per pound.. how much per month.. etc. Thank you!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

$5.50 for a 2 lb. chub of Bravo chicken


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Bravo chicken blend, $3.04

Primal chub chicken mix, $3.69

Let me know if you want prices on any other flavors--my distributor can get most products from either supplier and sends a new spreadsheet each time she gets ready to place an order.

~Kristin


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Patty! I only know about K9 Kraving in my area, and for a 30lb case of 2 lb packages it is 65 dollars, but that is here for Colorado Springs, not sure if it is cheaper or more expensive in other areas. I know for the Bravo cases at our local wag n wash it was about 85 dollars a for a 30 pound case of 2 pound packages. But Wag n Wash is usually more expensive than any other store.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

One that I have used is Oma's Pride. Here is a price list:

http://www.omaspride.com/products.htm

I get mine through a local vendor who discounts large orders


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

A 30 pound 3 pack of BRAVO! is 51.00$ in CT


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Frozen chubs & prices*

Patti - I read in your other post that you may have trouble getting the food to you and that you are in Attleboro...the Oma's Retailer list says this: 

Attleboro 
Nikki's Choice 
DELIVERIES AVAILABLE 
(508) 226-4263

Hope this helps a bit!

And you might want to search the internet for local raw companies...we have several that deliver to our house here in Michigan...


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

A 2 lb chub of Nature's Variety chicken is $7.99 here (bought one today)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you Melissa! That Attkebiri cintact is helpful!

Thank you to everyone-- I really appreciate the price quotes!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Frozen chubs & prices*

I will have to remember to price the NV patties and medallions when I go shopping for some for Risa soon (I have a coupon to use).

Our training facility sells Bravo and they have a price listing here: http://bandilane.com/filecabinet/BRAVOJune09.pdf


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Primal Chicken - 5 pound chub - $12.00 at pet store in town
The Agway in Danbury just started carrying Primal and it runs about $2.00 a chub less than at the pet store.
I tied the NV medallions once. I don't remember what I paid, but I thought it was pretty expensive compared to the Primal chubs. The medallions are convenient, but I really didn't think the convenience was worth the extra cost.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Common Sense Chicken with shipping to Alaska from the Pacific Northwest, where it is produced, runs us $2.00 per pound. We buy in bulk to help with the shipping price.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Patti, are you pricing 2 pound chubs because that's what you have the space to store? Could you go bigger? The 5 pound chubs are cheaper per pound.

~Kristin


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Patti, I feed K-9 Kraving, but have special arrangement since the owner is Laos' co-owner. Here are the distributors in your area. You might want to contact them directly and find out prices as it varies dependent upon the shipping costs I believe.

MASSACHUSETTS

Ellen Norris
Paws-itively Purr-fect Nutrition
Southbridge, MA (508) 764-3672
Visit Website

Donna Rink, Wayne Cole
Middleboro, MA (508) 947-6391

WillowTree Naturals
Belchertown, MA (413) 323-7672

The Whole Body Improvement Center
Oakham, MA
TREATS ONLY


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiPatti, are you pricing 2 pound chubs because that's what you have the space to store? Could you go bigger? The 5 pound chubs are cheaper per pound.
> 
> ~Kristin


And one thing that can help with the larger chubs is to let them thaw enough to cut and then package them into meal size amounts in baggies. These baggies can be stored in more places in a freezer than the chubs can!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I bought a 3 lb bag of NV venison medallions today for $17. (I had a $5 off coupon tho, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered!) Unfortunately, they didn't have prices listed for the other formulas (or the patties). But I know the venison formula is more expensive than the others so it should still give you an idea. I _think_ I used to spend about $12 for the 3 lb bags of medallions when we lived in MT. They're pretty expensive.


----------

